# le-thomas' Picture Thread



## le-thomas (Dec 28, 2011)

Just thought I'd start this now that my collection has grown to a decent enough size and is growing at a relatively steady rate.
A large portion of my collection consists of slings, so there wont be many increasingly interesting shots yet, but it's still nice to document this all. Then I can look back in a few years at this thread and practically watch my spiders grow 

Avicularia avicularia 






Avicularia versicolor






Brachypelma vagans (old picture)






Grammostola rosea






To come: H. maculata, P. regalis, G. pulchripes, L. parahybana, L. difficilis, N. chromatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 19, 2012)

P. murinus





P. regalis who hides 24/7, so this is the best I could do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Great collection LeThomas, and nice pics too


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome! How do you get the up close shots so clear? Good camera? Special setting?


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 20, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Awesome! How do you get the up close shots so clear? Good camera? Special setting?


Macro setting on a pretty good camera. Not the best camera for closeups but definitely good enough.


----------



## le-thomas (May 21, 2012)

Pterinochilus chordatus (looks a little more like lugardi to me)











Poecilotheria regalis






Pterinochilus murinus






Grammostola rosea






P. imperator

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (May 21, 2012)

nice pics! even the imperator lol..not a scorp guy but LOVE how they glow like that. Is that a belly button i see on that regalis


----------



## le-thomas (May 21, 2012)

grayzone said:


> Is that a belly button i see on that regalis


I have pretty bad luck that way, so I wouldn't be surprised :/


----------



## grayzone (May 21, 2012)

meh.. dont pay TOO much attention to that comment.. cant see too clearly.. besides that thing is probably 2.5" right?  even if it IS a male you got a lot of time to enjoy him and find it a date... Ill be waiting for more pics of him to get a better guess 

---------- Post added 05-21-2012 at 07:24 PM ----------

itll probably get a lot of yellow with its next molt , and start getting the cream band too.. that usually happens around 3-3.5" with these guys


----------



## matt82 (May 21, 2012)

I seewhat you mean about the chordatus looking like a lugardi, quite lighlty coloured alright.  Very nice baboon.  Like grayzone said, Iam not a scorp person either, but love the blacklight photos of them!  Nicely taken pics


----------



## le-thomas (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. grayzone, I wouldn't be too disappointed if it were male. Some free regalis slings wouldn't be too undesirable  And matt, I'm not too much of a scorpion person either. I've got two, and there are only maybe two other species I'm interested in.


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 17, 2012)

Grammostola pulchripes (in premolt).















OBT. Rare sighting during feeding time.





OBT sling





Sling Shelf





Hissers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 18, 2012)

That pic of the hissers would be perfect as a funpic...it's like to bros staring into the cam saying "What's up folks?"...kind reminds me of SG-1...O'Neal left, Daniel right...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 30, 2012)

The effect I use on some of these makes them clearer since my room has terrible lighting. I'm not TRYING to look like a hipster 
Pterinochilus chodatus











Brachypelma vagans






Lasiodora difficilis






Poecilotheria regalis






Avicularia versicolor (my only named tarantula, "Julie")






Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 3, 2012)

Rare sighting of my H. albostriatum






I was brave enough to take off the lid and get close, luckily.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 4, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> Grammostola pulchripes (in premolt).


I totally forgot to ask this - I've NEVER seen a G. pulchripes with such a black triangle on its carapace. They usually look like this:

...displaying purplish hairs on the carapace...



...while yours seem to be more greenish and even shows a brown lining around the triangle on the carapace? I'm guessing that's maybe because of the age of the specimen? How old is she?


----------



## HoboAustin (Jul 4, 2012)

Great pics. So what's the tarantula count up to now?


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 4, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> ...while yours seem to be more greenish and even shows a brown lining around the triangle on the carapace? I'm guessing that's maybe because of the age of the specimen? How old is she?


I honestly have no idea.


HoboAustin said:


> Great pics. So what's the tarantula count up to now?


34 with 4 coming whenever the stupid heat dies down.


----------



## HoboAustin (Jul 4, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> 34 with 4 coming whenever the stupid heat dies down.


Nice! What are they if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 4, 2012)

HoboAustin said:


> Nice! What are they if you don't mind me asking?


Three C. darlingi and a B. vagans. All slings, though the darlingi are 1" plus. Love me them baboons


----------



## HoboAustin (Jul 4, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> Three C. darlingi and a B. vagans. All slings, though the darlingi are 1" plus. Love me them baboons


Nice choices! And I have to agree, watching vicious little baboon slings tear into crickets and dubias is quite awesome


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 18, 2012)

Heterothele villosella. Showing adult coloration at very small sizes.
















Heteroscodra maculata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 18, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> Pterinochilus chodatus


I'm now calling this spider Pterinochilus lugardi. Am I wrong? I've just never seen a P. chordatus with such light markings, and I'm 99.99% sure it's P. lugardi.


----------



## jbm150 (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks to me like a lugardi


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 18, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Looks to me like a lugardi


Yay! They're much cooler than chordatus


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 18, 2012)

Seriously, where are the S. calceatum? If you love baboons, this is one that is a must have.


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 18, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Seriously, where are the S. calceatum? If you love baboons, this is one that is a must have.


I'm trying so hard, man. SO HARD. I feel that I could definitely deal with one, but my parents probably wouldn't be too thrilled with the "most aggressive, venomous, and fast tarantula in the hobby"  
Even more important than what my parents would think, though, is the fact that I literally have no money right now.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 18, 2012)

Haha i totally understand. I have 3 adult females, one which gave me over 100 babies in january. I have 3 slings left from that sac, and two mature males in on loan. Fortunately my proven breeder molted out, yesterday! Dont think of them like that, they act just like a Poeci would. Although you can definitely tell that they are faster than a Poeci. Mine have all acted exactly like any other OW arboreals. They just hide, and keep to themselves. If you bother them, they go back into hiding. Ive never had any threat displays from mine. My proven female only got a little aggrevated when i was trying to steal her babies. I have held a mature male or two, and the slings, until they hit about 1", then dont bother lol. If i get lucky with these boys on loan, and you can talk your parents into it, pm me .


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds great! I really need a few. I mean, if I can deal with H. macs, I'm sure I'd have no issue with S. cals. Also, my mom was pretty ok with it when I talked to her, I'm just not sure about my dad. Ah, the wonders of being a minor.
Good luck with the breeding (for your sake and mine ).


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, if you can handle H. mac, than S. cal will be pretty much the same. Well, i never had to worry about that when i was a kid. I was always hand catching anything i could get my hands on. I would bring home green vine snakes, milk snakes, copperheads, crawdads, you name it. And this was all before i was in 5th grade lol. Will do the best i can, thanks.


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 18, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Oh yeah, if you can handle H. mac, than S. cal will be pretty much the same. Well, i never had to worry about that when i was a kid. I was always hand catching anything i could get my hands on. I would bring home green vine snakes, milk snakes, copperheads, crawdads, you name it. And this was all before i was in 5th grade lol. Will do the best i can, thanks.


Oh, by handling I didn't mean literally hahaha. I never touch any of my tarantulas unless they deliberately run up my arm. I can _prod them from a distance_ very well, though


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 18, 2012)

Haha i knew exactly what you meant . You just meant handling as in experience to speedy high venomous teleporters. I do hold a few of my tarantulas, but there has been a few i really didnt want to. One was my 8" female L. difficilis during pairing, and another was my extremely spastic male M. balfouri. Oh yeah, thats another one you need badly .


----------



## Scorpendra (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice pics! I love the H. albo


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 18, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Haha i knew exactly what you meant . You just meant handling as in experience to speedy high venomous teleporters. I do hold a few of my tarantulas, but there has been a few i really didnt want to. One was my 8" female L. difficilis during pairing, and another was my extremely spastic male M. balfouri. Oh yeah, thats another one you need badly .


Um yeah, maybe once I have a job. And the ability to save money. Once I get these H. villosella producing (sometime next year with any luck), I'll have a little pocket money for once.


Scorpendra said:


> Nice pics! I love the H. albo


Thank you! I never see it, but it's great when I do


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 18, 2012)

Well good luck with your little Heterotheles. Those are still on my list to get.


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 18, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Well good luck with your little Heterotheles. Those are still on my list to get.


They're one of my favorites. If I'm successful, I'll let you know.


----------



## Skeri (Jul 18, 2012)

Well atleast they let you have more than one. All I had was a G. rosea until I moved out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice H. villosella. Sexed already? My AF has a yellowish carapace, I'm guessing that's showing not before adult.


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 19, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Nice H. villosella. Sexed already? My AF has a yellowish carapace, I'm guessing that's showing not before adult.


I have 6 but all are unsexed. I'm not gonna try to sex those tiny molts. I'll just know when they're mature and pair them


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 19, 2012)

le-thomas said:


> I have 6 but all are unsexed. I'm not gonna try to sex those tiny molts. I'll just know when they're mature and pair them


Was pretty easy to sex the AF really. It was sexed when I bought it already, but I just wanted to check if it's possible for me to do in case I'd have to at some point with another specimen...


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 19, 2012)

Haplopelma albostriatum

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MikeInNC (Jul 19, 2012)

"Holy habitats, Batman!"


Nice collection!


(good photography, too)


-Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skeri (Jul 19, 2012)

Beautiful H. albostriatum ^-^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 19, 2012)

They're my favorite Haplo, and probably the only one I'll own for quite some time.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 20, 2012)

I really like the looks of the albostriatum, but it's a Haplo so a big nono for me


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 20, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> I really like the looks of the albostriatum, but it's a Haplo so a big nono for me


There's always the fossorial tank idea. I'm hoping to try it out soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Jul 29, 2012)

Ceratogyrus darlingi juvie rehousing











Poecilotheria regalis male

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deftones90 (Jul 29, 2012)

That albo is a real stunner man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks like the darlingi wasn't fond of being disturbed, hehe


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 4, 2012)

Brother's G. rosea RCF eating a dubia.






L. violaceopes sling. If it turns out male I'll jump off a cliff 






P. murinus. Never see the thing, but I always freak out when I do.
















Anyone wanna take a guess at the sex? I know the pictures aren't great, but I'd appreciate some contributions.











Thanks for looking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice pictures again!

Question:
Not sure, but I think you own C. darlingi and marshalli, right? Which of those would you say is more laid back? I know it varies from specimen to specimen, but I could probably get either of them for around 6 EUR per sling...contemplating if I should.


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 4, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Nice pictures again!
> 
> Question:
> Not sure, but I think you own C. darlingi and marshalli, right? Which of those would you say is more laid back? I know it varies from specimen to specimen, but I could probably get either of them for around 6 EUR per sling...contemplating if I should.


I've actually never owned a marshalli, unfortunately. I would assume, however, that both are going to be aggressive as crap. My darlingi don't run off, though, which makes them a bit easier to deal with than some other African species. The reason I haven't yet owned marshalli is simply because I think that darlingi are more attractive in their body shape, coloration, and patterning, though their horn isn't quite as impressive. I have nothing but good things to say about my C. darlingi, and I'm sure the C. marshalli are very similar. Amazing genus.

---------- Post added 08-04-2012 at 12:58 PM ----------

Heteroscodra maculata juvenile.






Grammostola rosea female "pink color form"











Grammostola rosea "gray color form"











Male hisser. I consider him to be the alpha male of my little colony (and I think he considers himself the same)






Randomly colorful dubia male. I've only heard of this happening a few other times in a "normal", non-german dubia colony.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## derp105 (Aug 5, 2012)

Love the pictures, I never knew that you had some of thoes tarantulas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I'll go look into both species over here some more and in case I find one of either that I think I can deal with, I might actually add one of those to my collection, too.


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 5, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll go look into both species over here some more and in case I find one of either that I think I can deal with, I might actually add one of those to my collection, too.


In my experience, they're pretty easy for an OW. Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsaba12 (Aug 8, 2012)

*love the Avicularia*

nice picks Thomas beautiful Avicularia versicolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice collection you've got!  I know P. murinus are pretty common these days but man do they look nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 8, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Nice collection you've got!  I know P. murinus are pretty common these days but man do they look nice.


The low cost just adds to their awesomeness, I'd say.


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 27, 2012)

New boa constrictor from the reptile expo last Sunday. I went looking for one, so the fact that he was $20 was just a bonus  I believe he is a BCI (?).
















Ceratogyrus darlingi juvenile eating











And, even though this isn't a snake forum, my Blue beauty rat snake (O. t. callicyanous). He has a squinty eye and is my favorite snake.











Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 27, 2012)

Chilobrachys guangxiensis. Has since molted.






Thrixopelma ockerti.











Aphonopelma sp. New River. 






Hisser "colony"






Polyphaga aegyptiaca male (winged) and female.






Thanks for looking


----------



## derp105 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ohhhh i love the T. ockerti and Aphonopelma sp. new river.


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 27, 2012)

Some of those roaches are just gorgeous!!  I know they're probably all feeders, but I used to keep hissers as pets and I love them, and that colorful dubia I wouldn't feed out, I'd keep it for a pet.    And yeah, your tarantulas are nice too


----------



## le-thomas (Aug 28, 2012)

Alltheworld601 said:


> Some of those roaches are just gorgeous!!  I know they're probably all feeders, but I used to keep hissers as pets and I love them, and that colorful dubia I wouldn't feed out, I'd keep it for a pet.    And yeah, your tarantulas are nice too


The only ones I use for feeders are the dubia. Also, I've got that orange male and an exceptionally colorful female as well. Hopefully they'll mate


----------



## le-thomas (Feb 18, 2013)

Pterinochilus murinus































Pterinochilus lugardi














Chilobrachys fimbriatus














Chilobrachys sp. "guangxiensis" (Chilobrachys guangxiensis)














Pterinochilus chordatus sling














Pterinochilus murinus juvi








Ceratogyrus darlingi juvi














Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD (Feb 18, 2013)

Brilliant collection of Ts and brilliant pics.


----------

